# Sanding belt for band saw



## Ronnie1a (May 24, 2009)

When I purchased my Sears band saw years ago it came with a 1/2" wide sanding belt the same size as the blade=72 1/2". It was never used and was discarded. Now I am in need of one and cannot find one. Could not find it on Sears parts and did a Google search but nothing that size or even close. Is this obsolete or am I just not searching hard enough??


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Here you go. Assuming you have the 12" Craftsman bandsaw, which takes an 80" blade, then you need an 80" X 1/2" belt.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380146855480&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WXF%3F&GUID=39141c9c1260a041bc21cdf1ff99296a&itemid=380146855480&ff4=263602_263622

They aint exactly cheap though!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's another I found. A little less expensive.

http://www.industrialabrasives.com/12%E2%80%9D-x-80%E2%80%9D-100x-band-saw-sanding-beltspack-of-5-70262-p-517.html


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well there you go!!! I started posting without fully reading your original post. You already know that you need a 72 1/2 belt, not an 80" like my 12" Craftsman saw takes! Doh ! :blink: Sorry, forget those links. I'm sorry but now this is going to become a quest for me, so there will be TWO people looking for the proper belt instead of just one You and me!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Eureka !! Found one! This outfit will make any size you want. I used their calculator to make up a 1/2 X 72.5 120 grit Alum Oxide belt. They want $1.19 for one, $1.07 each if you buy 3! Whew!

http://customsandingbelts.com/cgi-bin/abrasive.exe


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Hermes Abrasives will make any size/grit belt you need or want, Not cheap, though.
Not affiliated, but I do purchase(for my employer) hard to find, or odd sized belts and discs from them.
Mick


----------



## Ronnie1a (May 24, 2009)

*Thanks for your help*

Your time in finding this ino is appreciated. I will order in the next day or two.

Again, thank you.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

The prices at http://customsandingbelts.com are unbelieveable. You can't buy a real good sheet of sand paper for what they want.


----------

